# Oracle: Tabellenspalten untereinander statt übereinander



## JavaUncle (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo

Ich hole mir mit select * from tabellenname where rownum <= 1 den ersten Datensatz einer gigantischen Tabelle mit 50 Feldern.

In Aqua Data Studio muss ich jetzt 20 km nach rechts scrollen, und im Ergebnis sehe ich *nichts*

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bereits mit der Query Oracle zu sagen, das die Spaltennamen untereinander statt nebeneinander stehen sollen?

Ich weis nur: MySQL kann sowas! Habe für Oracle noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden die Ausgabe in der Konsole entsprechend anzupassen...

JavaUncle


----------



## Thomas Darimont (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

um die Spalten zu einer Zeile zu transformieren könntest du die Tabelle transponieren:
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Oracle-1451/2008/1/Transposing-Table.htm
http://code.techinterviews.com/oracle-transpose-data-table/67

Gruß Tom


----------



## MPr (21. Februar 2008)

Tom Kyte hat gelegentlich etwas in dieser Art definiert:

http://asktom.oracle.com/pls/asktom/f?p=100:11:0::::P11_QUESTION_ID:1035431863958#tom30724183236773

Gruß

MP


----------

